# Messiaen organ pieces



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Any particular recordings of particular pieces that I should be aware of? I have some recordings by Ericsson, Latry, Schlee, Innig, Gillock, and Titterington, but only some selections, the closest to complete works being the Ericsson. Any thoughts on must-have recordings of specific organ pieces by this composer?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Chordalrock said:


> Any particular recordings of particular pieces that I should be aware of? I have some recordings by Ericsson, Latry, Schlee, Innig, Gillock, and Titterington, but only some selections, the closest to complete works being the Ericsson. Any thoughts on must-have recordings of specific organ pieces by this composer?


In the Livre St Sacrament, the music was created by Bate and I think her recording is outstanding. The only one who impressed me more in that one is Susan Lansdale.

Innig is rather good in the Meditations sur le mystère de la sainte trinité.

The other work I like is Livre d'orgue. I seem to remember Louis Thiry is good in it.

I can send you a recording of OM improvising if you want.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been thinking about getting the Bate set digitally, but I would have to rename all the files manually, so I've been holding it off. Oh wait, I can just organise them into different folders corresponding to each work. I think I'll get that one.

I'll have to check out the Thiry Livre d'Orgue. That piece is one of my favorites as well.

Re the Messiaen improvisation - yes please.


----------

